

Unlocking the potential of the Internet of Things - bertm
http://www.mckinsey.com/insights/business_technology/the_internet_of_things_the_value_of_digitizing_the_physical_world

======
byoung2
_Currently, most IoT data are not used. For example, on an oil rig that has
30,000 sensors, only 1 percent of the data are examined. That’s because this
information is used mostly to detect and control anomalies—not for
optimization and prediction, which provide the greatest value._

There must be a wealth of data in the other 99%, but you'd have to filter out
a bit of noise, preferably closer to the sensor than to some central server so
you don't clog the internet with unimportant traffic.

------
bertm
Full report:
[http://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/McKinsey/dotcom/Insights/Bus...](http://www.mckinsey.com/~/media/McKinsey/dotcom/Insights/Business%20Technology/Unlocking%20the%20potential%20of%20the%20Internet%20of%20Things/Unlocking_the_potential_of_the_Internet_of_Things_Full_report.ashx)

